# Tissot Le Locle: Automatic and Hand Wind?



## DanS (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello all,

I recently bought a Tissot Le Locle T41.1.423.33 brand new, and I've read in the past that Le Locle's could be manually wound. However, whenever I turn the crown clockwise, there is a horrible grinding feeling and sound. When I turn it counter clockwise, it just clicks. 

Am I mistaken in thinking that the Le Locle can be manually wound as well? Any help is appreciated.

Dan


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

The Le Locle is a hand windable watch. It should have a smooth winding action without the horrible noise you are describing. Further, since it is an automatic, it has a slip clutch to prevent over-winding. This means that once the watch is fully wound the crown will continue to turn as if the watch is being wound, but no additional force will be applied to the mainspring.

Is it possible that the crown is not pushed completely in and the gears are not seating properly? Otherwise it seems there is a problem with the watch.


----------



## calvin_ (Aug 26, 2010)

my le locle does the same too. when wound in clockwise direction, there's a notable noise. when viewed from the back, the gears are moving.

in the ac direction, there's only clicking sound. the gears aren't moving.

immediately, i thought my le locle is a fake, so i verified it with all the pictures found on this forum. i cross matched it with photos down to the most minute detail of engravings on the movement, but didn't find anything amist.

any help to explain this would be appreciated.


----------



## alslaw (Oct 11, 2010)

I just got a le locle and am having the same issue. Can someone verify whether there is something wrong with the watch?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MPsmp (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a Le Locle and it can be hand wound. In the clockwise direction it should be relatively smooth, but there is a little bit of a sound. To me it sounds a little like if you were letting some dry sand fall through your fingers. It should not be loud, but it is not stone quiet either. I've had about 3 watches in the same price point with the 2824-2 movement (Boschett, Archimede, Ollech & Wajs) and they all sounded similar when winded. The Le Locle does have a "sensitive" crown in that it is easy to pull in and out, so do make sure the crown is pushed all the way in. Hope that helps.


----------



## devilmoon (Dec 6, 2010)

I haven't been winding my Le Locle by hand. Does hand winding increase the reserve any faster than just wearing it for a couple of hours?


----------



## MPsmp (Sep 18, 2009)

Devilmoon, essentially hand-winding and wearing it for a few hours are the same. The hand winding is especially nice if the watch is dead, so you can built up the reserve before you put it on. There are much more educated responses than the one I just gave you floating around WUS and the internet, but hopefully I gave the simple version more or less correctly.


----------



## devilmoon (Dec 6, 2010)

MPsmp said:


> Devilmoon, essentially hand-winding and wearing it for a few hours are the same. The hand winding is especially nice if the watch is dead, so you can built up the reserve before you put it on. There are much more educated responses than the one I just gave you floating around WUS and the internet, but hopefully I gave the simple version more or less correctly.


Thanks MPsmp. Somehow I came across a thread that mentions hand winding is not the preferred method for this movement, but I can't seem to find it again. I could be mistaken on that. I'll take this thread as a sign it's okay to use the crown.


----------



## alslaw (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. After speaking with a few authorized dealers, the consensus is that the sound I am hearing is just the way the ETA 2824-2 sounds when it is handwound. I was told that although it sounds a bit rough, there is nothing wrong with it and it does not hurt the watch to use the handwinding. As stated by MPsmp, the handwinding is best done just a few times when the watch is completely dead to build up a little reserve before wearing the watch. While I was assured that the sound does not reflect any damage being done to the watch, it still sounds like fingernails on a chalkboard to me!

Hope this helps!


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

I couldn't remember if I could manually wind this watch or not, so I'm glad I came across this threat. the slight grinding noise (maybe not grinding, more of a knife sharpening?) worried me the first time I tried it and I haven't done it since, I just put my watch on if it has run out, wear it to work, and set it when I get there. 

Is it actually bad to shake this movement awake? I have seen a lot of uninformed people swear vehemently that you should never do it, but I've also seen a few more knowledgeable members refute this and say that a gentle shake won't harm it a bit. I tend to believe the latter, but more clarification would be nice.


----------



## devilmoon (Dec 6, 2010)

OJ Bartley said:


> I couldn't remember if I could manually wind this watch or not, so I'm glad I came across this threat. the slight grinding noise (maybe not grinding, more of a knife sharpening?) worried me the first time I tried it and I haven't done it since, I just put my watch on if it has run out, wear it to work, and set it when I get there.
> 
> Is it actually bad to shake this movement awake? I have seen a lot of uninformed people swear vehemently that you should never do it, but I've also seen a few more knowledgeable members refute this and say that a gentle shake won't harm it a bit. I tend to believe the latter, but more clarification would be nice.


It's more of a stirring rather than a shaking. After all, it's the natural smooth sway of your arm that moves the weight. You won't get as much power generated if you walk around punching the air.


----------

